# Hey ...



## Mr.shurtntie (Oct 9, 2011)

So yah hey every one im looking for help with a minolta xg-m


----------



## tevo (Oct 9, 2011)

"Hey Jim, whats your favorite color?"


"Yes"



































..perhaps be a bit more clear in your post mr.sir


----------

